# Passat CC 2011 folding mirrors



## Vinko3105 (May 4, 2021)

whether my modules support electrically folding mirrors ?
Here is my vcds scan
View attachment 87454


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

I'd recommend checking in the forum related to your car. This forum is for cars too old for that.

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------

